# What is this mess?



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

What is the technical term for this stormwater (I think) management arrangement?


----------



## cdub (Feb 4, 2008)

I would guess its an underground detention structure.


----------



## TMatt142 (Apr 28, 2006)

Or it could be a storm water infiltration system.......What type of soil is that? Looks like some sand around there......


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Cdub is on the mark...

http://www.contech-cpi.com/stormwater/technologies/detention/retention/103


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

Hmmm, I am wondering why they decided to use a underground stormwater infiltration system instead of a detention basin. Seems like they have room onsite for one.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

rino1494 said:


> Hmmm, I am wondering why they decided to use a underground stormwater infiltration system instead of a detention basin. Seems like they have room onsite for one.


If you do a underground sormwater detention basin, can you do things like build over top of it or pave your parking lot over top of it? Is this done to save space on the lot?


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

mdshunk said:


> If you do a underground sormwater detention basin, can you do things like build over top of it or pave your parking lot over top of it? Is this done to save space on the lot?


Or avoid lots of liability "issues"
and a big ugly fence?


----------



## Steve Manning (Sep 20, 2007)

If the local governing agency will let you build them you can put parking lots over them.


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

My JD salesman's father is a foreman on a project where they installed a metal system like that under a very large parking lot. In the very heavy rains we've been having one leg of the system came right up through the pavement. 72" pipe I think.


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

denick said:


> My JD salesman's father is a foreman on a project where they installed a metal system like that under a very large parking lot. In the very heavy rains we've been having one leg of the system came right up through the pavement. 72" pipe I think.


Wow... what forced that to surface? Trapped air?


----------



## Edsollen (Oct 30, 2006)

Marc;
They put a system like that under the parking lot at the new drug store along Rt 30 in Fayettville. I believe they used black plastic rather than steel.
Joel


----------



## sitegrader (Oct 18, 2007)

*Underground Detention/Retention*

We installed a system similar to the one in the pics that was set up as a detention system with a wier structure at the outfall. After backfilling the pipe, 6 inch concrete paving was placed over the top of it for a parking lot. Works well on tight jobsites and where land is too valuable to dedicate to a pond.


----------

